# Such a pretty butterfly enjoying my Marigolds this morning.



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 15, 2020)

I was watering my flowers this morning and this butterfly stopped by for breakfast.  I wish I could have gotten a better picture of its wings, they had such beautiful coloring.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 15, 2020)

Beautiful!


----------



## Judycat (Aug 15, 2020)

Nice tiger swallowtail.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 15, 2020)

@Judycat ,I wondered what kind of butterfly it was. Thanks for letting me know. We have very few different types around here. A few years back we had a lot of Monarch butterflies but sadly their numbers have decreased.  The fields around our area had a lot of milkweed that they love but now that more and more land is being developed their food source is gone.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 15, 2020)

Feels like good luck  whenever I see one.


----------



## win231 (Aug 15, 2020)

I liked the one Steve McQueen had in "Papillion"


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 15, 2020)

Ruth, that is such a great photo with that beautiful butterfly, thank you for posting it, prettiest thing I've seen all day.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 12, 2020)

Pretty Ruth!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 12, 2020)

What a overly picture, Ruthanne!

Love butterflies! So pretty.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 12, 2020)

Wow. That’s a great photo Ruth. You are quite a good photographer. Those colours look amazing.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 12, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I was watering my flowers this morning and this butterfly stopped by for breakfast.  I wish I could have gotten a better picture of its wings, they had such beautiful coloring.View attachment 118119


Beautiful picture!!!  
However-  the flowers aren't marigolds.  I'm not really sure what they are, but marigolds are small, fluffy, and grow closer to the ground.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 12, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Beautiful picture!!!
> However-  the flowers aren't marigolds.  I'm not really sure what they are, but marigolds are small, fluffy, and grow closer to the ground.


I believe it's a variety of Canna Lily, possibly Yellow/Orange.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 12, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I believe it's a variety of Canna Lily, possibly Yellow/Orange.


Could be.  I'm not familiar with those.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 12, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Could be.  I'm not familiar with those.


I'm not the best at identifying flowers either.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 12, 2020)

They’re marigolds. There are different types of marigolds.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 12, 2020)

Keesha said:


> They’re marigolds. There are different types of marigolds.


Right you are! 

They're Marigold Safari Yellow Fire (I'm certain).

Other Marigold varieties...

Durango Bolero
First Lady
Gem Lemon
Tangerine Gem
Hero Orange
Hero Yellow
Inca Mix
Inca Orange
Inca Yellow
Lemon Drop
Little Hero Yellow
Little Hero Orange
Strawberry Blonde
Vanilla Sweet Cream

And many more I suspect.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 12, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Right you are!
> 
> They're Marigold Safari Yellow Fire.


Yes.


----------

